# Pet memorial painting



## sebastianz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum. I saw these brilliant animal portraits (that were actually affordable) in N. London and I was wondering is that 'weird' to do?
Would love to have an oil painting of ol' Ghangis!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say so, if that's what you want to do to remember your pet then go ahead


----------

